# Phew, it’s hot, I need a fan.....



## Snapster (Aug 3, 2020)

I’ve been looking at 12v fans to help keep us cool at night in the Motorhome as temperatures seem to be raising. Endless Breeze, though expensive and hard to come by now, get mixed reviews, also the Roadpro rp8000 seems unavailable, so, I am looking at an alternative to them, that is available in the UK. 
Any recommendations?


----------



## Harryw (Aug 3, 2020)

I use these USB ones, cheap at around £16, variable speed and switchable oscillation. Stand flat on a surface or use the bulldog clip to fix elsewhere. https://smile.amazon.co.uk/Portable-Personal-Oscillation-360°Rotation-Treadmill/dp/B086L41FQ3


----------



## witzend (Aug 3, 2020)

last month https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/best-air-cooling-fan-for-motorhome.75841/#post-1013787


----------



## GeoffL (Aug 3, 2020)

Another vote here for USB fans. I bought mine from a local electric store for less than a tenner IIRC but Amazon have a good selection. FWIW, I also have clip-on mains and 12v fans but find the little USB is enough.


----------



## Harryw (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes USB fans are more than adequate imhe.  the link I provided Was for the 2020 version which is a 7” fan, It claims the internal battery lasts from 4.5-50hrs. I’ve not run it that long without the usb being connected but it does allow you to free up the USB port for charging other things and keep the fan running on battery though if you usb limited.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Aug 3, 2020)

Harryw said:


> Yes USB fans are more than adequate imhe.  the link I provided Was for the 2020 version which is a 7” fan, It claims the internal battery lasts from 4.5-50hrs. I’ve not run it that long without the usb being connected but it does allow you to free up the USB port for charging other things and keep the fan running on battery though if you usb limited.


How quiet are they ?


----------



## in h (Aug 3, 2020)

These are brilliant. I bought one a year ago, and recently bought a second, because the first was so good. The new one has a remote control. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B087Q1MGNM


----------



## Harryw (Aug 3, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> How quiet are they ?


The speed is adjustable from 0 up to full speed linearly on the dial, so not stepped. I’d say they are pretty quiet on anything but the highest speed, even then it’s not that loud to me.


----------



## GeoffL (Aug 3, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> How quiet are they ?


Mine's only a 4" model and the smaller they are the noiser they tend to be. However, on full chat, mine's only slightly more noisy than the 9" desk fan I have at home and when turned down to half speed it's almost silent.


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 3, 2020)

I have this in my van 








						Portable Travel Fan Rechargeable USB Clip On Mini Desk Fan Pram Cot Car Fan CAUK  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Portable Travel Fan Rechargeable USB Clip On Mini Desk Fan Pram Cot Car Fan CAUK at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 3, 2020)

And for the dogs I have this I hang it above their bed








						Portable Hanging Neck Sports Fan USB Rechargeable Mini Lazy Sports Air Cooler  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Portable Hanging Neck Sports Fan USB Rechargeable Mini Lazy Sports Air Cooler at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## jeanette (Aug 4, 2020)

campervanannie said:


> I have this in my van
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Annie is this quiet


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 4, 2020)

jeanette said:


> Annie is this quiet


Yes very quiet .


----------



## Snapster (Aug 6, 2020)

in h said:


> These are brilliant. I bought one a year ago, and recently bought a second, because the first was so good. The new one has a remote control. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B087Q1MGNM


Thanks for everyone’s recommendations, this one looks ideal, so I just ordered one.


----------



## harrow (Aug 6, 2020)

They have usb fans in Poundland


----------



## Snapster (Aug 6, 2020)

harrow said:


> They have usb fans in Poundland


How much are they?


----------



## harrow (Aug 6, 2020)

Snapster said:


> How much are they?


No not a pound they are £5   I saw them yesterday, they might of even been £3 but assume they were £5 in a choice of colours.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 6, 2020)

I spotted some in the local Home Bargains last week.

The one I fancied (but didn't buy as I was in a rush - always fatal as you inevitably regret it later!) was similar to the one @Harryw posted but a lot cheaper.

They currently have these small 4" usb ones, no idea how noisy they are though.

https://www.homebargains.co.uk/products/15429-status-coolbreeze-4-usb-mini-fan.aspx


----------



## Drover (Aug 6, 2020)

Fan, you need a fan....... come to Scotland, you'll need an umbrella......


----------



## REC (Aug 6, 2020)

Bought one of the ones recommended earlier, from Amazon....when it arrives yesterday, there was a gift voucher for £5 off next " fulfilled by Amazon " voucher! Bonus!


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 6, 2020)

shops and tesco has small dash usb ones ,think mine was a few bucks,silent almost,they are colour  red black blue or gold.


----------



## harrow (Aug 7, 2020)

harrow said:


> No not a pound they are £5   I saw them yesterday, they might of even been £3 but assume they were £5 in a choice of colours.


Went into Poundland this morning and bought a usb fan £2  the same sort of fan that Marie and Trevor put up.


----------



## harrow (Aug 7, 2020)

Obanboy666 said:


> How quiet are they ?



The £2 Poundland usb ones are not like the power of a mains fan, but they are not noisy


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 7, 2020)

harrow said:


> Went into Poundland this morning and bought a usb fan £2  the same sort of fan that Marie and Trevor put up.


Think thats where i bought mine being a cheap skate.
They do the trick and for little money,i keep mine on the dash as its sooooo hot with the big w/screen.


----------



## harrow (Aug 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Think thats where i bought mine being a cheap skate.
> They do the trick and for little money,i keep mine on the dash as its sooooo hot with the big w/screen.




Trev I bought one out of interest to see what they were like.

I have a fan going behind the freezer in the garage because its already 31c in there with the front and back garage doors open.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 7, 2020)

I have one in the van like Trev has posted, if you have it close it gives some relief but no good at cooling the van mine uses around 0.4amps. My Eberspacher setup has the option of circulating cooling air and that’s okay at floor level but doesn’t cool the van in this weather, that uses around 2 to 2.5amps.
You really need large volumes of air moving to get decent cooling, you used to be able to get 300mm and I think 500mm computer fans for case modding. They should be low power and will move more air. 
better to find shade outside


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 7, 2020)

One thing is you are not circulating cool air but merly removing body vapour,there is however a ice cooling fan which i have seen in budget shops which does bring the temp down but there about 25/40 bucks,has any one else seen these.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> One thing is you are not circulating cool air but merly removing body vapour,there is however a ice cooling fan which i have seen in budget shops which does bring the temp down but there about 25/40 bucks,has any one else seen these.


I have seen these but not used them, seen mixed reviews so don’t know what’s good or not. Some work with just water where others need ice. That would add cooling rather than just moving air


----------



## harrow (Aug 7, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> One thing is you are not circulating cool air but merly removing body vapour,there is however a ice cooling fan which i have seen in budget shops which does bring the temp down but there about 25/40 bucks,has any one else seen these.



Yes I have one with a motorised wet curtain you can also use ice inside and a remote control. No I don't use it, I don't find it that good.


----------



## Snapster (Aug 7, 2020)

in h said:


> These are brilliant. I bought one a year ago, and recently bought a second, because the first was so good. The new one has a remote control. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B087Q1MGNM


So, the new fan arrived today, so far, very impressed. At the moment it’s running at one side of the room while we eat on the other side and it’s blowing a nice cooling breeze. I doubt we’ll have it on anything but the lowest setting in the van.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 8, 2020)

in h said:


> These are brilliant. I bought one a year ago, and recently bought a second, because the first was so good. The new one has a remote control. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B087Q1MGNM


Have you used these in the van or only at home? Just wondering how effective in the van. We have a similar looking thing but mains powered we use for the dogs in a house. Can they be used while on charge?


----------



## Snapster (Aug 8, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Have you used these in the van or only at home? Just wondering how effective in the van. We have a similar looking thing but mains powered we use for the dogs in a house. Can they be used while on charge?


We used ours in the van last night, it kept us nice and cool all through the night, and yes, it will run whilst it’s on charge too. 
It’s pretty quiet. We had it on setting 2 which means it will run for about 9 hours using the battery. It takes about 4 hours to fully charge it.


----------



## Nabsim (Aug 8, 2020)

Snapster said:


> We used ours in the van last night, it kept us nice and cool all through the night, and yes, it will run whilst it’s on charge too.
> It’s pretty quiet. We had it on setting 2 which means it will run for about 9 hours using the battery. It takes about 4 hours to fully charge it.


I had no quilt again and all three roof lights fully open. Cools a bit around 4 though but not enough to bother getting a cover. May look at one


----------



## in h (Aug 8, 2020)

Nabsim said:


> Have you used these in the van or only at home? Just wondering how effective in the van. We have a similar looking thing but mains powered we use for the dogs in a house. Can they be used while on charge?


Both. Used it in the van and at home. It was running on low all last night by the side of the bed. In the van it stands on the bed. You have to cover the blue LEDs with something to get darkness.
It does work on or off charge, but it lasts over 20 hours on a single charge, so it gets charged when my phone isn't being charged.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Aug 11, 2020)

harrow said:


> They have usb fans in Poundland


I just bought one from Poundland £2


----------



## AdriaTwin (Aug 11, 2020)

Pandaman2020 said:


> I just bought one from Poundland £2


Isn't that a contradiction


----------



## harrow (Aug 11, 2020)

AdriaTwin said:


> Isn't that a contradiction



No, Poundland also cater for the luxury market and these fans are very quiet.


----------



## Snapster (Aug 11, 2020)

AdriaTwin said:


> Isn't that a contradiction


We bought a 12 pack of Walkers crisps for £2!


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Aug 11, 2020)

AdriaTwin said:


> Isn't that a contradiction


Yes


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Oct 25, 2020)

harrow said:


> They have usb fans in Poundland


I now have 3 from Poundland One Blue colour, one Black colour and one pink I didn't spot they have different colours marked on the box. I'll probably use the pink one over the dogs bed, she is a girl so shouldn't be a problem. Although from "Poundland" they are £2 each


----------



## harrow (Oct 25, 2020)

Pandaman2020 said:


> I now have 3 from Poundland One Blue colour, one Black colour and one pink I didn't spot they have different colours marked on the box. I'll probably use the pink one over the dogs bed, she is a girl so shouldn't be a problem. Although from "Poundland" they are £2 each



I only purchased one but it had many hours of use over the heatwave


----------



## QFour (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a couple of Hella fans 12v. When we sold the boat I kept the fans, 10 years later and still going strong I just keep removing and refitting. Wouldn’t be without them. 2 speed and very powerful.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 26, 2020)

QFour said:


> I have a couple of Hella fans 12v. When we sold the boat I kept the fans, 10 years later and still going strong I just keep removing and refitting. Wouldn’t be without them. 2 speed and very powerful.


Yep it gets a hella va hot in my van in summer time.


----------

